# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Syntha-6 (BSN)

## ANGEL81

syntha-6 .........καλησπερα παιδια.....γνωριζει κανεις κατι γι αυτη τη πρωτεινη; :01. Unsure:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Qlim4X

δες λιγο το πως ποσταρουμε τα συμπληροματα.

βαλε μια φωτο και πηνακα περιεχομενον. :01. Wink:

----------


## ANGEL81

> δες λιγο το πως ποσταρουμε τα συμπληροματα.
> 
> βαλε μια φωτο και πηνακα περιεχομενον.


ναι εχεις δικιο αλλα δεν εχω φωτο.....και μενα με ρωτησαν κ ψαχνω καμια πληροφορια......


**** δες εδω* *Μορφή των Posts** πως πρεπει να ειναι ενα νεο θέμα για κάποιο συμπλήρωμα, mods team****

----------


## Polyneikos

Δηλαδη ρε παιδια είναι τόσο δυσκολο να googlaρετε να βρείτε φωτό και να τα ποσταρετε;

*http://lmgtfy.com/?q=syntha+6*

----------


## deluxe

Ποια η γνωμη σας για αυτη τη πρωτεϊνη; Ηταν η πρωτη πρωτεϊνη που ειχα παρει. Απο γευση απιστευτη, απο αποτελεσματα δεν ξερω, μιας και δε ασχολιομουν κανονικα. Λογικα ειναι πρωτεϊνη για να την παιρνεις (κυριως) το πρωι μαζι με βρωμη, σωστα; Κατι σα Myofusion θυμιζει.

----------


## Nive

Φίλε και`γω αυτή πίνω αλλά μόνο ένα σκουπ το πρωί όπως λες.
Αν την πάρεις μαζί με το no xplod της bsn δουλεύει πολύ.
Τα σπάει το σκουπ που είναι τεράστιο...(η γεύση μπισκότο είναι υπέροχη) :01. Wink:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## deluxe

Απ'οτι διαβαζω, ολες οι γευσεις ειναι τελεις. Λογικα θα οφειλεται και στην ζαχαρη που εχουν.

----------


## thanasis reaction

φανταστικη!την χρησιμοποιω συνεχεια.κ με καλα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## Eddie

> Απ'οτι διαβαζω, ολες οι γευσεις ειναι τελεις. Λογικα θα οφειλεται και στην ζαχαρη που εχουν.


Που την ειδες την ζαχαρη?2γρ σχεδον εχουν ολες.

Επισης δεν ειναι αποκλειστικα για πρωι,ειναι πολυ καλη για βραδυ οπως και για ενδιαμεσα απο τα γευματα.Δλδ για ολη τη μερα εκτος του post.

----------


## dhmhtrhs

απο γευση απαιχτη ειδικα cream and cookies και μπανανα..αλλα στην συγκριση χανει απο myofusion οσον αφορα τα χαρακτηριστικα..

----------


## vicodin

αυτή χρησιμοποιώ k εγώ είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος απλά η cholesterol είναι πολύ ψηλά σε σχέση με τις άλλες πρωτεΐνες.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> αυτή χρησιμοποιώ k εγώ είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος απλά η cholesterol είναι πολύ ψηλά σε σχέση με τις άλλες πρωτεΐνες.


oπως επισης και καποια βαρεα μεταλλα ξεπερνουν τα ανωτατα ορια...προσπαθειστε να την αποφευγετε

----------


## deluxe

Για δωσε καποιο link. Σκεφτομουν να τη ξεκινησω σε μερικους μηνες, οταν θα κανω ογκο. 1 scoop μονο το πρωι.

----------


## Surfer

Αν και γενικότερα την παρουσιάζουν σαν καθαρή, 6 πηγών, πρωτεϊνη...εμένα με είχε θολώσει πολύ...μάλλον έχει περισσότερη ζάχαρη από αυτή που λέει ή γλυκαντικά...αν και ο φίλος τη θέλει για όγκο και στα ενδιάμεσα γεύματα...οπότε μια χαρά είναι για το στόχο που έχει...

----------


## kyriakos23

αυτην πινο τωρα.
σαν γευση καλη ειναι,αλλα δεν θα την επερνα ξανα.προτιμαω μια που ειναι καθαρη.

----------


## thegravijia

εγω πινω το μεταπροπονητικο κ μετα απο κανα 2ωρο τρωω 
δεδομενου αυτου του χρ.διαστηματος που μεσολαβει λετε ειναι καλο να παρω για μεταπροπονητικο την sytha ??

----------


## thegravijia

> εγω πινω το μεταπροπονητικο κ μετα απο κανα 2ωρο τρωω 
> δεδομενου αυτου του χρ.διαστηματος που μεσολαβει λετε ειναι καλο να παρω για μεταπροπονητικο την sytha ??


κανεις?
επισης ποσα σκουπ εχει ολο το κουτι ?

----------


## Eddie

Αφου ρε βιγια χρειαζεσαι πρωτεινη γρηγορης αφομοιωσης τι να την κανεις την syntha μεταπροπονητικα??Με μια whey πιστευω μια χαρα θα εισαι.Και γω τοσο κανω,2 ωρες μετα το ροφημα τρωω.

----------


## manos_

> Αφου ρε βιγια χρειαζεσαι πρωτεινη γρηγορης αφομοιωσης τι να την κανεις την syntha μεταπροπονητικα??Με μια whey πιστευω μια χαρα θα εισαι.Και γω τοσο κανω,2 ωρες μετα το ροφημα τρωω.


γιατι τοσο πολυ?2 ωρες μετα απο whey ενοεις?30 λεπτα θελει για whey και μιαμιση ωρα για blend.

----------


## Eddie

> γιατι τοσο πολυ?2 ωρες μετα απο whey ενοεις?30 λεπτα θελει για whey και μιαμιση ωρα για blend.


Ναι αυτο εννοω,2 ωρες μετα τη whey.Ρε συ κοιτα,μολις τελειωσω την προπονηση παιρνω 2 κουταλακια bcaa με ενα ποτηρι νερο.Υστερα βαζω 70 γρ waxy maize σε 700ml νερο και μετα απο ενα τεταρτο πινω την πρωτεινη.Δλδ μεσα σε 20 λεπτα εχω πιει κοντα εναμιση λιτρο,συν το ενα λιτρο στην προπονηση ειναι παρα πολλα!Δε γινεται ουτε με το ζορι να φαω μιση ωρα μετα τη whey.Ξερω,2 ωρες ειναι πολυ και μερικες φορες κανω και παραπανω.

----------


## thegravijia

ποια γευση ειναι η πιο καλη?

----------


## stamthedrum

> ποια γευση ειναι η πιο καλη?


Σου προτείνω Cream n' Cookies ή Chocolate Peanut Butter. Θεϊκές  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## dhmhtrhs

> ποια γευση ειναι η πιο καλη?


τις εχω δοκιμασει ολες(χωρις υπερβολη)...cream and cookies και μπανανα τα καλυτερα!!!την 1η στην προτεινω ανεπιφυλακτα!!η μπανανα ειναι λιγο περιεργη γενικα σαν γευση!! :08. Toast:

----------


## thegravijia

> τις εχω δοκιμασει ολες(χωρις υπερβολη)...cream and cookies και μπανανα τα καλυτερα!!!την 1η στην προτεινω ανεπιφυλακτα!!η μπανανα ειναι λιγο περιεργη γενικα σαν γευση!!


φραουλα δεν εχει???
το κρεαμ και κουκιες τι γευση θυμιζει περιπου μπισκοτο?

το ενα σκουπ ποσα γραμαρια πρωτεινης εχει μεσα και ποσα γραμμαρια υδατανθρακα?
??????????????

----------


## stamthedrum

> φραουλα δεν εχει???
> το κρεαμ και κουκιες τι γευση θυμιζει περιπου μπισκοτο?
> 
> το ενα σκουπ ποσα γραμαρια πρωτεινης εχει μεσα και ποσα γραμμαρια υδατανθρακα?
> ??????????????


Κοίτα, η Syntha-6 δεν είναι και πολύ καθαρή. Είναι ακριβώς 50άρα. Το σκουπ της είναι 44γρ. Από αυτά είναι 22γρ πρωτεΐνη πολλαπλών πηγών, 15γρ υδατάνθρακα και 6γρ λίπος. Πάει καλύτερα για υποκατάσταση γεύματος ή πρωινό. Σε βραδινό και μεταπροπονητικό δε θα την έβαζα

----------


## beefmeup

> το κρεαμ και κουκιες τι γευση θυμιζει περιπου μπισκοτο?


σαν τα oreo τα μπισκοτα ειναι ρε συ περιπου.

----------


## thegravijia

> Κοίτα, η Syntha-6 δεν είναι και πολύ καθαρή. Είναι ακριβώς 50άρα. Το σκουπ της είναι 44γρ. Από αυτά είναι 22γρ πρωτεΐνη πολλαπλών πηγών, 15γρ υδατάνθρακα και 6γρ λίπος. Πάει καλύτερα για υποκατάσταση γεύματος ή πρωινό. Σε βραδινό και μεταπροπονητικό δε θα την έβαζα


ε ενταξει απλα θελω να την δοκιμασω...
φραουλα δεν υπαρχει σαν γευση ε?

----------


## tommygunz

Παίδες, ένας φίλος μου όπως καθάριζε το σπίτι του βρήκε ένα 5λιμπρο κουτί syntha-6 ούτε καν ανοιγμένο και επειδή δεν θα το χρησιμοποιήσει λέει να μου το δώσει έτσι. Το θέμα είναι πως λήγει στις 28 Νοεμβρίου, σε λιγότερο από 1 εβδομάδα δηλαδή.

Αν συνεχίζω να το χρησιμοποιώ και μετά την ημερομηνία λήξης του θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα? Γιατί να πιώ 5 λίμπρες σκόνη σε 6 μέρες το κόβω κομματάκι δύσκολο... :08. Turtle:

----------


## beefmeup

> Παίδες, ένας φίλος μου όπως καθάριζε το σπίτι του βρήκε ένα 5λιμπρο κουτί syntha-6 ούτε καν ανοιγμένο και επειδή δεν θα το χρησιμοποιήσει λέει να μου το δώσει έτσι. Το θέμα είναι πως λήγει στις 28 Νοεμβρίου, σε λιγότερο από 1 εβδομάδα δηλαδή.
> 
> Αν συνεχίζω να το χρησιμοποιώ και μετά την ημερομηνία λήξης του θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα? Γιατί να πιώ 5 λίμπρες σκόνη σε 6 μέρες το κόβω κομματάκι δύσκολο...


μπα μια χαρα θα ειναι..,σε 20 μερες θα χει "φυγει".
αν δεις οτι δυσκολευεσαι στηλτην απο δω :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## GyM=life

τζιφτος xD κοιτα μην δεν ειναι πρωτεινη και ειναι τπτ αλλο^^

----------


## californication

> Παίδες, ένας φίλος μου όπως καθάριζε το σπίτι του βρήκε ένα 5λιμπρο κουτί syntha-6 ούτε καν ανοιγμένο και επειδή δεν θα το χρησιμοποιήσει λέει να μου το δώσει έτσι. Το θέμα είναι πως λήγει στις 28 Νοεμβρίου, σε λιγότερο από 1 εβδομάδα δηλαδή.
> 
> Αν συνεχίζω να το χρησιμοποιώ και μετά την ημερομηνία λήξης του θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα? Γιατί να πιώ 5 λίμπρες σκόνη σε 6 μέρες το κόβω κομματάκι δύσκολο...


Και σε 3 μηνες να το πιεις παλι μια χαρα θα ειναι.Εχω κατεβασει ληγμενα προιοντα ουκ ολιγες φορες με καμια παρενεργεια  :02. Shock: 
Πινε την αφοβα απλα μοναχα μην εχει παρει υγρασια γιατι τοτε δε το γλυτωνεις το σπριντ για τουαλετα  :01. Razz:

----------


## savage

> τζιφτος xD κοιτα μην δεν ειναι πρωτεινη και ειναι τπτ αλλο^^





> ούτε καν ανοιγμένο


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## thegravijia

κ γω τη συνθα περνω κρεαμ κ μπισκοτα 

αυριο θα παρω η αυτη παλι με γευση φραουλα η την γκασπαρι με γευση σοκολατα 
ειμαι υπο σκεψη :01. Unsure:

----------


## bodydarma

> κ γω τη συνθα περνω κρεαμ κ μπισκοτα 
> 
> αυριο θα παρω η αυτη παλι με γευση φραουλα η την γκασπαρι με γευση σοκολατα 
> ειμαι υπο σκεψη


Εχω δοκιμάσει και τη φράουλα και την cookies'n'cream  της Syntha6...
Φοβερές γεύσεις και οι δύο!  :03. Thumb up: 
Απο gaspari η φράουλα επίσης απίστευτη!  καλύτερη απο της BSN...  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## thegravijia

> Εχω δοκιμάσει και τη φράουλα και την cookies'n'cream  της Syntha6...
> Φοβερές γεύσεις και οι δύο! 
> Απο gaspari η φράουλα επίσης απίστευτη!  καλύτερη απο της BSN...


απο syntha εχει δοκιμασει σοκολατα η βανιλια ?
λενε τιποτα?

----------


## bodydarma

> απο syntha εχει δοκιμασει σοκολατα η βανιλια ?
> λενε τιποτα?


Δεν τις εχω δοκιμάσει... αλλά οι βανίλιες γενικά σε λίγους αρέσουν...
για τη σοκολάτα έχω ακούσει ότι ειναι πολύ καλή σαν γεύση!

----------


## sofos

> απο syntha εχει δοκιμασει σοκολατα η βανιλια ?
> λενε τιποτα?


εχω δοκιμασει κ βανιλια κ σοκολατα κ ηταν απλα φανταστικες...!!!ειτε με γαλα,ειτε με νερο ηταν απιστευτες κ οι 2 αυτες γευσεις κ μυριζαν θεικα  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## thegravijia

> εχω δοκιμασει κ βανιλια κ σοκολατα κ ηταν απλα φανταστικες...!!!ειτε με γαλα,ειτε με νερο ηταν απιστευτες κ οι 2 αυτες γευσεις κ μυριζαν θεικα


δοκιμασε φραουλα και κυριως cream and cookies δεν υπαρχει ειδικα με γαλα

----------


## pizzass

καλυτερα με γαλα η με νερο για meal replacement? υποψιν θα βαζω μεσα και waxy..

----------


## beefmeup

> καλυτερα με γαλα η με νερο για meal replacement? υποψιν θα βαζω μεσα και waxy..


ανευ waxy,με γαλα.

----------


## pizzass

τοτε με γαλατακι καμια ωρα πριν τον υπνο? (ακριβως πριν τον υπνο ΖΜΑ)

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> τοτε με γαλατακι καμια ωρα πριν τον υπνο? (ακριβως πριν τον υπνο ΖΜΑ)


Κάντω μισάωρο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Πυγμάχος

Η δευτερη πρωτείνη που είχα δοκιμάσει .. την ξαναπήρα για να περάσω μέχρι να έρθει η MP παραγγελία .. σίγουρα δε θα την ξαναπάρω .. νομίζω θολώνει .. On και πάλι On απο επώνυμες . 

Αλλιώς ίσως μόνο για πρωινό .. αλλά για Post και πρίν τον ύπνο μου έκανε κακό ..   :01. Wink:

----------


## alexis79

Mια χαρα πρωτεινη ειναι.Η γευση που μου αρεσε ειτανε Cream & cookies .Εχει τεραστιο scoop

----------


## thanos col

θελω να την παρω για μαζι με το πρωινο και σαν τελευταιο γευμα και πριν και μετα την προπονηση whey ειναι σωστη επιλογη?για περιοδο ογκου  ενδιαφερομαι

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> θελω να την παρω για μαζι με το πρωινο και σαν τελευταιο γευμα και πριν και μετα την προπονηση whey ειναι σωστη επιλογη?για περιοδο ογκου  ενδιαφερομαι


τι μόνο για τόσο? :01. Razz: 

και πότε θα τρώς? :01. Unsure:

----------


## TheWorst

Η γευση σοκολατα ειναι παρα πολυ καλη...

----------


## thanos col

> τι μόνο για τόσο?
> 
> και πότε θα τρώς?


πρωινο κουακερ με γαλα + syntha
 και στο τελευταιο γευμα γιαουρτι + syntha τα υπολοιπα γευματα ειναι κανονικα

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> πρωινο κουακερ με γαλα + syntha
>  και στο τελευταιο γευμα γιαουρτι + syntha τα υπολοιπα γευματα ειναι κανονικα


στο πρωινό  είσαι ο.κ

για πριν την προπόνηση αν δεν έχεις φάει 2 ώρες πριν, πάρε,

για μετά δεν είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή επειδή είναι 6 πηγών θα αργήσει πολύ να απορροφηθεί,

για πριν τον ύπνο πάλι δεν είναι καλύτερη επιλογή λόγου του υδατάνθρακα

Αυτά.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## fast

πηρα την syntha 6 σημερα και παρατηρησα οτι εκει που την ανοιγης πρωτη φορα ηταν χαρτονη αντι να ηταν το προστατευτικο καλημα που το σχιζεις και syntha 6 perno καθε μηνα πως ειναι δινατον να αλλαξε?

----------


## aqua_bill

ποσταρε στο τοπικ του προιοντος

----------


## beefmeup

> πηρα την syntha 6 σημερα και παρατηρησα οτι εκει που την ανοιγης πρωτη φορα ηταν χαρτονη αντι να ηταν το προστατευτικο καλημα που το σχιζεις και syntha 6 perno καθε μηνα πως ειναι δινατον να αλλαξε?





> ποσταρε στο τοπικ του προιοντος


 :03. Thumb up: 
"γρηγορε" αφου υπαρχει θεμα,δεν εχεις λογο να ανοιξεις αλλο.
αυτο που ρωτας ειναι πραγμα που καμια φορα το αλλαζουν οι εταιριες..
μια ειναι χαρτονι,μετα απο κανα χρονο μπορει να ειναι κ αλουμινοχαρτο..συμβαινει.

----------


## tvg5

Κορυφαία πρωτείνη.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Κορυφαία πρωτείνη.


αν θεωρεις την σογια ως κορυφαιο ειδος πρωτεινηες τοτε ναι!!!

----------


## sobral

> αν θεωρεις την σογια ως κορυφαιο ειδος πρωτεινηες τοτε ναι!!!


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  τα έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει αλλά μερικοί δεν θέλουν να ανοίξουν τα μάτια κ να ξεφύγουν από το μάρκετινγκ.

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> τα έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει αλλά μερικοί δεν θέλουν να ανοίξουν τα μάτια κ να ξεφύγουν από το μάρκετινγκ.


σωστος!!!

----------


## demaio13

την ειχα παρει μια φορα παλιοτερα,απο γευση ειναι πολυ καλη,αλλα για μενα δεν ειναι και κατι το ιδιαιτερο λογω του οτι ειναι περιπου 60% περιεκτικοτητα σε πρωτεινη.το σκουπ ειναι 44 γραμμαρια με 22-23 πρωτεινη αν θυμαμαι καλα,ενω παρα πολλες που την ιδια ποσοτητα πρωτεινης τιν εχουν στα 32 γραμμαρια σκονης.Αυτο φυσικά την κανει ασυμφορη απο θεμα τιμης μιας και θα σου κρατησει πολυ λιγοτερο πινοντας 3 σκουπ καθε μερα,ενω και η τιμη της δεν ειναι κατι το αξιοπροσεκτο.Μπορεις να βρεις πολυ καλυτερες και σε καλυτερη τιμη.Εγω παιρνω τη whey shake της syntrax και ειμαι πολυ ικανοποιημενος

----------


## thegravijia

> αν θεωρεις την σογια ως κορυφαιο ειδος πρωτεινηες τοτε ναι!!!


γιατι τι παιζει με σογια κ συνθα??

----------


## beefmeup

> γιατι τι παιζει με σογια κ συνθα??


αυτη ειναι η κριτικη που της ειχα αφησει τελος 2009 στο ββκομ.



> ok,you bought this..but once you did,did you  check the lebel info??this is a blend,that consists of six protein  sources..but ALL six of them,are part SOY!!yeah budy!!thats right,READ  THE LEBEL ON THE BOX YOU HAVE AT HOME..!
> whats worst is the fact that BSN  doestn tell us how much is soy,and how much the rest protein source..it  could be 60%milk(or the rest)and 40%soy..and thats a good guess.
> so,what  youre paying for in the end,is a cheap ass half soy protein  supplement,with good taste..lets leave aside the studies that show,soy  protein to increase estrogen leves on men(D-OH!!).go for isolate  instead,this product is a scam..


μετα απο αυτη την κριτικη,πηρα καποια μυν.απο αμερικανακια κ με ρωτουσαν απο που μου ηρθε κ το εγραψα..τους ειπα να παρουν στην εταιρια κ να ρωτησουν.
μου απαντησαν οτι το εκαναν,κ οτι η εταιρια τους ειπε οτι οντως η μιση πρωτεινη απο καθε πηγη ειναι συν σογιας.
μετα απο 2-3 μηνες,η εταιρια αλλαξε ολο το λεμπελ της πρωτεινης,βγαζοντας την σογια απο καθε πηγη..οποιος εχει παλιοτερα κουτια της πρωτεινης ακομα μπορει να το επιβεβαιωσει.
πλεον μονο το γραφει στο τελος..οτι περιεχει και σογια δλδ.

----------


## thegravijia

> αυτη ειναι η κριτικη που της ειχα αφησει τελος 2009 στο ββκομ.
> 
> 
> μετα απο αυτη την κριτικη,πηρα καποια μυν.απο αμερικανακια κ με ρωτουσαν απο που μου ηρθε κ το εγραψα..τους ειπα να παρουν στην εταιρια κ να ρωτησουν.
> μου απαντησαν οτι το εκαναν,κ οτι η εταιρια τους ειπε οτι οντως η μιση πρωτεινη απο καθε πηγη ειναι συν σογιας.
> μετα απο 2-3 μηνες,η εταιρια αλλαξε ολο το λεμπελ της πρωτεινης,βγαζοντας την σογια απο καθε πηγη..οποιος εχει παλιοτερα κουτια της πρωτεινης ακομα μπορει να το επιβεβαιωσει.
> πλεον μονο το γραφει στο τελος..οτι περιεχει και σογια δλδ.


δηλ η μιση ποσοτητα της ειναι απο σογια???????????????????

γενικα εσυ beef ποια προτημας (σε πρωτεινη πολλων πηγων αναφερομαι)?

----------


## Hercules

> δηλ η μιση ποσοτητα της ειναι απο σογια???????????????????
> 
> γενικα εσυ beef ποια προτημας (σε πρωτεινη πολλων πηγων αναφερομαι)?


οντως ποια προτιμας ?

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Beef gosadi δωσε μας τα φωτα σου!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## beefmeup

> δηλ η μιση ποσοτητα της ειναι απο σογια???????????????????
> 
> γενικα εσυ beef ποια προτημας (σε πρωτεινη πολλων πηγων αναφερομαι)?


βιγια κοιτα πως ηταν γραμμενα τα μπλεντ...
πηγαινε στην αρχικη σελιδα με τα συστατικα κ δες τις πηγες πρωτεινης..
εκει που τις γραφει μια μια κ εχει διπλα στην παρενθεση[milk],παλια εγραφε [milk AND soy]..
κ αυτο υπηρχε κ στις 6 πηγες της..δλδ η καθε πηγη ηταν μιση γαλα/αυγο κ μιση σογια.

το θεμα βασικα ειναι οτι αλλαξαν την ετικετα,αλλα μετα απο αυτο δεν την εμπιστευομαι..ουσιαστηκα πληρωνεις μιση πρωτεινη σογιας,πραγμα που ειναι πολυ φτηνο σαν πηγη..κ με οτι αλλο συνεπαγεται..

πολλων πηγων δεν περνω ποτε εδω κ κανα 2 χρονια..ο λογος γιατι εχουν μεσα πολλα προσθετα που προτιμω να τα βαζω μονος μου σε μια isolate/conce,που μου ρχεται πολυ φτηνοτερα παρα να πληρωνω για πρωτεινη τα mct/efa/cla κ δεν ξερω γω τι αλλο βαζουν μεσα..

..αυριο περιμενω μια παραγγελεια ομως κ μεσα εβαλα myofusion φραουλα ετσι για δοκιμη..
ελπιζω να την παλεψω να την πιω,δεν εχω ξαναδοκιμασει.. :08. Turtle:

----------


## Xxlakis

> βιγια κοιτα πως ηταν γραμμενα τα μπλεντ...
> πηγαινε στην αρχικη σελιδα με τα συστατικα κ δες τις πηγες πρωτεινης..
> εκει που τις γραφει μια μια κ εχει διπλα στην παρενθεση[milk],παλια εγραφε [milk AND soy]..
> κ αυτο υπηρχε κ στις 6 πηγες της..δλδ η καθε πηγη ηταν μιση γαλα/αυγο κ μιση σογια.
> 
> το θεμα βασικα ειναι οτι αλλαξαν την ετικετα,αλλα μετα απο αυτο δεν την εμπιστευομαι..ουσιαστηκα πληρωνεις μιση πρωτεινη σογιας,πραγμα που ειναι πολυ φτηνο σαν πηγη..κ με οτι αλλο συνεπαγεται..
> 
> πολλων πηγων δεν περνω ποτε εδω κ κανα 2 χρονια..ο λογος γιατι εχουν μεσα πολλα προσθετα που προτιμω να τα βαζω μονος μου σε μια isolate/conce,που μου ρχεται πολυ φτηνοτερα παρα να πληρωνω για πρωτεινη τα mct/efa/cla κ δεν ξερω γω τι αλλο βαζουν μεσα..
> 
> ...


Τι να την παλεψεις ρε συ?Το καλοκαιρι την ειχα κανει γρανιτα και η δικια μου δεν ξεκολαγε γλωσσα απο πανω της που γενικα οι γκομενες ειναι και πιο εκλεκτικες στα γλυκα υποτιθεται.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> για δοκιμη..
> ελπιζω να την παλεψω να την πιω,δεν εχω ξαναδοκιμασει..


Εμένα μου αρέσει πολύ η φράουλα!

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> αυτη ειναι η κριτικη που της ειχα αφησει τελος 2009 στο ββκομ.
> 
> 
> μετα απο αυτη την κριτικη,πηρα καποια μυν.απο αμερικανακια κ με ρωτουσαν απο που μου ηρθε κ το εγραψα..τους ειπα να παρουν στην εταιρια κ να ρωτησουν.
> μου απαντησαν οτι το εκαναν,κ οτι η εταιρια τους ειπε οτι οντως η μιση πρωτεινη απο καθε πηγη ειναι συν σογιας.
> μετα απο 2-3 μηνες,η εταιρια αλλαξε ολο το λεμπελ της πρωτεινης,βγαζοντας την σογια απο καθε πηγη..οποιος εχει παλιοτερα κουτια της πρωτεινης ακομα μπορει να το επιβεβαιωσει.
> πλεον μονο το γραφει στο τελος..οτι περιεχει και σογια δλδ.


οπως τα λεει ειναι.Το ειχαμε ξανασυζητησει

----------


## sobral

> οπως τα λεει ειναι.Το ειχαμε ξανασυζητησει


τα είχα αναφέρει κ σε έναν συνφορουμίτη που ρωτούσε αν δεν κάνω λάθος στις γενικές για συμπληρώματα. + να πούμε ότι είχε βρεθεί με αυξημένα βαρέα μέταλλα σε ελέγχους. :01. Wink:  Όχι εκτός ορίων για να μην περάσει το τεστ αλλά είχε αυξημένα σε σχέση με τις υπόλοιπες. Γενικά εγώ απεχθάνομαι BSN και το δηλώνω ρητά.

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> τα είχα αναφέρει κ σε έναν συνφορουμίτη που ρωτούσε αν δεν κάνω λάθος στις γενικές για συμπληρώματα. + να πούμε ότι είχε βρεθεί με αυξημένα βαρέα μέταλλα σε ελέγχους. Όχι εκτός ορίων για να μην περάσει το τεστ αλλά είχε αυξημένα σε σχέση με τις υπόλοιπες. Γενικά εγώ απεχθάνομαι BSN και το δηλώνω ρητά.


εγω θα πω κατι που νομιζω το αναφερω πρωτη φορα,την ειχα δωσει την συγκεκριμενη πολυ παλια μιας και ηταν απο τις πρωτες που επινα σε εναν ειδικο βιοχιμιο για αναλυση γνωστο της θειας μου και γνωστο ονομα καθηγητης πανεπιστημιου κιολας και μου ειπε να την πεταξω οπως ειναι γιατι βρηκε διαφορες μαλακιες μεσα

----------


## xristosgaz

> εγω θα πω κατι που νομιζω το αναφερω πρωτη φορα,την ειχα δωσει την συγκεκριμενη πολυ παλια μιας και ηταν απο τις πρωτες που επινα σε εναν ειδικο βιοχιμιο για αναλυση γνωστο της θειας μου και γνωστο ονομα καθηγητης πανεπιστημιου κιολας και μου ειπε να την πεταξω οπως ειναι γιατι βρηκε διαφορες μαλακιες μεσα


ΔΛΔ τι ηταν αυτες οι διαφορες μλκιες;

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> εγω θα πω κατι που νομιζω το αναφερω πρωτη φορα,την ειχα δωσει την συγκεκριμενη πολυ παλια μιας και ηταν απο τις πρωτες που επινα σε εναν ειδικο βιοχιμιο για αναλυση γνωστο της θειας μου και γνωστο ονομα καθηγητης πανεπιστημιου κιολας και μου ειπε να την πεταξω οπως ειναι γιατι βρηκε διαφορες μαλακιες μεσα


Περιμένω και γω να πεις λεπτομέρειες αν θυμάσαι ...

----------


## gym

> εγω θα πω κατι που νομιζω το αναφερω πρωτη φορα,την ειχα δωσει την συγκεκριμενη πολυ παλια μιας και ηταν απο τις πρωτες που επινα σε εναν *ειδικο βιοχιμιο για αναλυση* γνωστο της θειας μου και γνωστο ονομα καθηγητης πανεπιστημιου κιολας και μου ειπε να την πεταξω οπως ειναι γιατι βρηκε διαφορες μαλακιες μεσα


και αν γινεται και αυτο να αναφερεις τεφατζη για να ξερουμε...να μιλαμε με ονοματα...με ενδιαφερει το θεμα αυτο...εστω κ με πμ αν δεν θες ανοιχτα

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> ΔΛΔ τι ηταν αυτες οι διαφορες μλκιες;





> Περιμένω και γω να πεις λεπτομέρειες αν θυμάσαι ...


παιδια απλα ο ανθρωπος τοτε ειχε πει στη θεια μου να μου πει να την πεταξω και επειδη δεν ασχολιομουν και πολυ πολυ τοτε δεν το εψαξα παραπερα και την πεταξα

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> παιδια απλα ο ανθρωπος τοτε ειχε πει στη θεια μου να μου πει να την πεταξω και επειδη δεν ασχολιομουν και πολυ πολυ τοτε δεν το εψαξα παραπερα και την πεταξα


ο.κ. ρε συ, θένκς!  :08. Toast:

----------


## TheWorst

Πω , σημερα  τη δοκημασα και με γαλα και απλα μιλαμε για αλλο επιπεδο  :03. Thumb up:  + απειρο / 10 οσον αφορα τη γευση. Κριμα που τελειωνει και δεν εχουμε αλλο τετοια λεφτα (για συμπληρωματα  :01. Mr. Green: )

----------


## tvg5

> αν θεωρεις την σογια ως κορυφαιο ειδος πρωτεινηες τοτε ναι!!!


Πρωτείνη της Gaspari έχω αυτή την περίοδο, όμως που το πρόβλημα αν μια πρωτείνη ΠΟΛΛΩΝ πηγών έχει και σόγια μέσα????   :01. Confused:

----------


## sobral

> Πρωτείνη της Gaspari έχω αυτή την περίοδο, όμως που το πρόβλημα αν μια πρωτείνη ΠΟΛΛΩΝ πηγών έχει και σόγια μέσα????


http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...B9%CE%B1%CF%82

----------


## tvg5

> http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...B9%CE%B1%CF%82


Thanks για το link man, άλλα απ'ότι βλέπω δεν έχει και τίποτα το τραγικό η πρωτείνη σόγιας.

http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...F_%CE%BD%CE%B7

Ίσως να ενοέιτε ότι δεν αξίζει τα λεφτά της, τέλος πάντων.

----------


## average_joe

^
o λογος που οι πιο πολλοι αποφευγουν τη σογια στη διατροφη τους, ειτε απο συμπληρωμα ειτε απο κανονικο φαγητο ειναι λογω των φυτοοιστρογονων που περιεχει.

κατι τετοιο, ειναι μη επιθυμητο καθως, στην χειροτερη δεν επιθυμουμε την αλλαγη του ισοζυγιου τεστοστερονης/ οιστρογονων στον οργανισμο μας κατι που η σογια πιθανον να το επιφερει με την αυξηση των οιστρογονων.

το ιδιο ισχυει για λιναροσπορο/ λινελαιο που αρκετοι τα χρησιμοποιουν στη διατροφη τους λογω των ω3 χωρις να γνωριζουν οτι ο λιναροσπορος περιεχει φυτοοιστρογονα.

γενικα κανενα απο τα παραπανω δεν θα τα συνιστουσα σε αντρα.

τωρα, στις γυναικες δεν ξερω πως εχουν τα πραγματα...
αλλα και σε αυτες μια πιθανη αυξηση των οιστρογονων απο τετοιες τροφες ισως και να μην ειναι επιθυμητο καθως αλλαζει την ισορροπια των ορμονων στον οργανισμο τους.

----------


## average_joe

μια διορθωση εδω.

αυτο με τα φυτοοιστρογονα που αναφερω ισχυει απο οτι φαινεται μονο στο φυτικο προιον. κατι που δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν μπορει να ισχυει και στο συμπληρωμα (με βαση αυτο που καταλαβαινω, οχι)

η σογια ειτε σαν πρωτεινη συμπληρωματος ειτε σαν φαγητο εχει το εξης περιεργο...
αν ψαξεις γενικα στο net θα δεις sites που αναφερεται που αναφερεται οτι το πτοφιλ των αμονοξεων ειναι πληρες (το παρομοιαζουν οτι πιανει αυτα του αυγου π.χ.) και σε αλλα sites οτι το προφιλ ειναι ατελες.
αυτο για μενα γενικα ειναι αρκετα περιεργο πως προωθειται ειτε σαν προιον ειτε ως συμπληρωμα.

----------


## ΑΡΧΕΛΑΟΣ

Παιδιά την είχα πάρει προ μηνών για να την χρησιμοποιώ βράδυ αλλά μετά απ αυτά που διάβασα, δεν τολμώ να το πράξω και πάλι.. Ναστε καλά για τις πληροφορίες!  :02. Shock:

----------


## average_joe

^υποψην, οτι η νεα συσκευασια δεν αναφερει κατι για σογια οποτε πιθανον να εχουν αλλαξει το label.
οποτε δεν νομιζω να συντρεχει καποιος λογος.
τσεκαρε την στα συστατικα και θα το επιβεβαιωσεις.

----------


## racingman

> ^
> o λογος που οι πιο πολλοι αποφευγουν τη σογια στη διατροφη τους, ειτε απο συμπληρωμα ειτε απο κανονικο φαγητο ειναι λογω των φυτοοιστρογονων που περιεχει.
> 
> κατι τετοιο, ειναι μη επιθυμητο καθως, στην χειροτερη δεν επιθυμουμε την αλλαγη του ισοζυγιου τεστοστερονης/ οιστρογονων στον οργανισμο μας κατι που η σογια πιθανον να το επιφερει με την αυξηση των οιστρογονων.
> 
> το ιδιο ισχυει για λιναροσπορο/ λινελαιο που αρκετοι τα χρησιμοποιουν στη διατροφη τους λογω των ω3 χωρις να γνωριζουν οτι ο λιναροσπορος περιεχει φυτοοιστρογονα.
> 
> γενικα κανενα απο τα παραπανω δεν θα τα συνιστουσα σε αντρα.
> 
> ...


δηλαδη να μην παιρνουμε ω3?(συμπληρωμα)

----------


## average_joe

^απαντησα στα off topic.

----------


## ΑΡΧΕΛΑΟΣ

> ^υποψην, οτι η νεα συσκευασια δεν αναφερει κατι για σογια οποτε πιθανον να εχουν αλλαξει το label.
> οποτε δεν νομιζω να συντρεχει καποιος λογος.
> τσεκαρε την στα συστατικα και θα το επιβεβαιωσεις.


Ευχαριστώ αδερφέ θα το ψάξω προτού κάνω κίνηση για syntha..  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## deluxe

Πηρα μια συσκευασια καραμελα και μια cookies. Η καραμελα που δοκιμασα αρκετα ωραια γευση. Ειναι κατι διαφορετικο σιγουρα.

Απο βανιλια που δοκιμασα ενος φιλου, ειναι αρκετα γλυκια, προτιμω κατι πιο light.

----------


## Thns.tnt

Κυριως εσεις που την χρησιμποιησατε, τι λετε μπορει να καταναλωνεται μεταπροπονητικα ?

----------


## beefmeup

επειδη εκανες την ιδια ερωτηση κ σε αλλη πρωτεινη,να ξερεις πως ΟΛΕΣ οι πρωτεινες ειναι για χρηση μεταπροπονητικα..
δεν ειναι αναγκη σε καθε μια ξεχωριστα να κανεις την ιδια ερωτηση..για αυτον τον λογο τις πουλανε.

----------


## Thns.tnt

Beefmeup, ευχαριστω για την διευκρινηση, δεν το ηξερα, νομιζα οτι μονο οι καθαρες whey αξιζουν μεταπροπονητικα....  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Blackjack

Καλησπερα σε ολους! Θα θελα να κανω μια ερωτηση σχετικα με την πρωτεινη syntha 6. Σκεφτομαι να την αγορασω αλλα εχω υποθυρεοειδησμο. Ο ενδοκρινολογος μου ειπε να μην περιεχει μεσα ιωδιο. Υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα μπορω να την παρω? Ευχαριστω!

----------


## manhell

καλυτερη πρωτεινη πολλων πηγων ειναι η syntha 6 ή η matrix? για την τελευταια ακουσα καλα λογια..
ποια μου προτεινετε?

----------


## dio32

> καλυτερη πρωτεινη πολλων πηγων ειναι η syntha 6 ή η matrix? για την τελευταια ακουσα καλα λογια..
> ποια μου προτεινετε?


ματριξ

----------


## sobral

συγκρίνετε ανόμοια πράγματα μεταξύ τους! Καμία σχέση η μία με την άλλη. Η μία είναι MRP και η άλλη υψηλής περιεκτικότητας σε πρωτείνη απλά από πολλές πηγές. Η syntha 6 συγκρίνεται με muscle fusion (Nutrabolics), Supertein/Prolein (GAT), Infusion (SAN), Elite Fusion (Dymatize), Muscle Milk (Cytosport) κτλ κτλ. :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  Η Ματριξ είναι πιο "καθαρή".

----------


## dio32

> συγκρίνετε ανόμοια πράγματα μεταξύ τους! Καμία σχέση η μία με την άλλη. Η μία είναι MRP και η άλλη υψηλής περιεκτικότητας σε πρωτείνη απλά από πολλές πηγές. Η syntha 6 συγκρίνεται με muscle fusion (Nutrabolics), Supertein/Prolein (GAT), Infusion (SAN), Elite Fusion (Dymatize), Muscle Milk (Cytosport) κτλ κτλ. Η Ματριξ είναι πιο "καθαρή".


κατσε βρε μαν τι δεν ειναι ιδιες?εχουν την ιδια ιδεολογια ειναι πολλων πηγων και οι δυο?εγω αυτο συγκρινω οτι ειναι και οι δυο blend

----------


## sobral

> κατσε βρε μαν τι δεν ειναι ιδιες?εχουν την ιδια ιδεολογια ειναι πολλων πηγων και οι δυο?εγω αυτο συγκρινω οτι ειναι και οι δυο blend


σου εξήγησα γιατί...αν το θες πιο απλά, η μία είναι 52% πρωτείνη και η άλλη 74%...καμία σχέση λοιπόν. Πολύ περισσότερους carbs και πρόσθετα η syntha.

----------


## dio32

> σου εξήγησα γιατί...αν το θες πιο απλά, η μία είναι 52% πρωτείνη και η άλλη 74%...καμία σχέση λοιπόν. Πολύ περισσότερους carbs και πρόσθετα η syntha.


μαλιστα σε θεμα ποιο καθαρης οκ.

----------


## gymorrisonDimitris

Καταπληκτικη γευση (Σοκολατα) πριν λιγο δοκιμασα με γαλα... Ποτε πρεπει να την παρω; .. (Κανω υποθερμιδικη διαιτα γιατι εχω παρα πολυ λιπος 29%) δεν ξερω ποτε να την παρω στο προγραμμα.. το πρωι ειναι καλα;  :01. Unsure:

----------


## kostas kou

αυτη η πρωτεινη εχει σογια μεσα?

----------


## cuntface

> Καταπληκτικη γευση (Σοκολατα) πριν λιγο δοκιμασα με γαλα... Ποτε πρεπει να την παρω; .. (Κανω υποθερμιδικη διαιτα γιατι εχω παρα πολυ λιπος 29%) δεν ξερω ποτε να την παρω στο προγραμμα.. το πρωι ειναι καλα;


Αφου εχεις πολυ λιπος ποτε μην την ξανα παρεις με γαλα πρωτον και δευτερον καλυτερα να προτιμουσες μια isolate αντι για την syntha

----------


## gymorrisonDimitris

> Αφου εχεις πολυ λιπος ποτε μην την ξανα παρεις με γαλα πρωτον και δευτερον καλυτερα να προτιμουσες μια isolate αντι για την syntha


γαλα απαχο 0%;

----------


## cuntface

> γαλα απαχο 0%;


το 0% ειναι απατη

----------


## totis

Απο τις αγαπημενες μου πρωτεινες που πινω οταν βρισκομαι σε φασει ογκου.....πολυ καλη γευση και ταιριαζει πιστευω σε ατομα που περνουν δυσκολα βαρος οπως ειμαι εγω......δεν θα την προτινα σε ατομα που εχουνε προβλημα με το βαρος τους.......

----------


## Mike Michailidis

Πολύ καλή πρωτείνη. Η γεύση βανίλια που έχω είναι καταπληκτική! Φυσικά σε shaker μιξάρεται λίγο δύσκολα και μένου κάποια κομματάκια. Εγώ φυσικά την βάζω στο 
μπλέντερ με μπόλικο πάγο και γάλα χαμηλών λιπαρών και μπορεί να προσθέσω μια μπανάνα! Επίσης την βάζω στην βρώμη μου όταν την βράζω και γίνεται γαμάτη , μπορεί να προσθέσω και 3 αυγά ( δοκιμάστε το !!!) Μερικές φορές έχω και κάποια αέρια αλλά δεν με ενοχλεί αυτο. Πολύ καλό προιόν !!!

----------


## cuntface

να ρωτησω ρε παιδια εγω τωρα μολις τελειωνο την προπονηση περνω αμινοξεα 4 uniliver  3 σπιρουλινια 1 βιταμινη c και 10γραμμαρια goji berreis και μετα απο 20 λεπτα πινω την πρωτεινη συνηθως μια whey  και αφου πιω την whey μετα απο 40 λεπτα τρωω ηθελα να ρωτησω μπορω να παρω την syntha ? για 20 λεπτα μετα τα αμινο κτλπ και κατα την διαρκια της ημερας αναμεσα στα γευματα που πινω τουλαχιστον 3 σκοοπ εινια καταλληλη?

----------


## Nikosportara

γτ δεν κανει μεταπροπονιτικα ?αφου εχει ΚΑΙ isolate whey.και μαλιστα τα blends θεωρουνται καλυτερα απο τις απλες whey μεταπροπονητικα..νομιζω

----------


## LEGPRESS

> να ρωτησω ρε παιδια εγω τωρα μολις τελειωνο την προπονηση περνω αμινοξεα 4 uniliver  3 σπιρουλινια 1 βιταμινη c και 10γραμμαρια goji berreis και μετα απο 20 λεπτα πινω την πρωτεινη συνηθως μια whey  και αφου πιω την whey μετα απο 40 λεπτα τρωω ηθελα να ρωτησω μπορω να παρω την syntha ? για 20 λεπτα μετα τα αμινο κτλπ και κατα την διαρκια της ημερας αναμεσα στα γευματα που πινω τουλαχιστον 3 σκοοπ εινια καταλληλη?


ειναι παλιο το ποστ αλλα μιας και ανανεωθηκε σημερα να πω μια αποψη...στη θεση σου θα εβγαζα τις καψουλες αμινοξεων γυρω απο την προπονηση και θα τις εβαζα με τα γευματα μου...ισως εβαζα υγρα αμινοξεα πριν ή bcaa με γλουταμινουλα...επισης η πρωτεινη θεωρω οτι πρεπει να την πιεις μεσα στο πρωτο 5λεπτο που τελειωνεις την προπονηση...η syntha ειναι πολλαπλων οποτε αν την εβαζα ισως ανεβαζα λιγο τη δοση μεταπροπονητικα για να αυξησω αναλογικα και τα γραμμαρια whey που θα παιρνα για πιο αμεση απορροφηση...Παντως η bsn ειναι μια χαρα εταιρεια...αλλωστε την επινε κι ο coleman καποτε!!! :01. Mr. Green: φανταζεσαι να γινεις σαν κι αυτον... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Nikosportara

εσυ νομιζεις οτι ο coleman χρησιμοποιει syntha 6?απλη διαφημιση ειναι

----------


## LEGPRESS

> εσυ νομιζεις οτι ο coleman χρησιμοποιει syntha 6?απλη διαφημιση ειναι


αστειευομουν φιλε μου...αν πιστευα οτι ο coleman εγινε ετσι γιατι επινε η δεν επινε syntha 6 η οποιαδηποτε αλλη πρωτεινη εγω τωρα με τις πρωτεινες που εχω πιει επρεπε να ημουν διασταυρωση coleman,cutler και λιγο απο αρνολντ...

----------


## Nikosportara

χαχααχχαχχχα.ομως  εμενε μου φενεται πως τη syntha την βελτιωσαν λιγο...σε σχεση με  τη παλια εκδοση.

----------


## totis

Σημερα πηγα να παρω πρωτεινη μιας και ξεμεινα,εχω πανω από χρονο να την παρω για να λεμε την αληθεια μου ελειψε η γευση της μακραν η καλυτερη που υπαρχει σε πρωτεινη όπως επισης πολύ ομοφο και το κουτι της,δεν την πηρα παλι όμως μιας και τοσο καιρο επαιρνα πολλων πηγων και ηθελα να αλλαξω να παρω καθαρα γουει,Κάθε 3 μηνες αλλαξω πρωτεινη περνω ένα διαστημα γουει και ενα διαστημα πολλων πηγων με καζεινη,πιστευω συνηθιζει ο οργανισμος αλλα και από την άλλη είναι σαν να πηγαίνεις συνεχεια με την ιδια γυναικα  :01. Smile: ....Κοιταξα παντος τα συστατικα της την εχουνε βελτιωση και δεν εχει πλεον μεσα πρωτεινη σογιας.......

----------


## ns13

Παιδες επειδη τα οικονομικα δεν πανε καθολου καλα και επειδη απ'οτι θα εχετε δει επεσε η τιμη της σε γνωστη αλυσιδα,σκεφτομαι να κανω κινηση για την συγκεκριμενη.Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν με τρελενει το προφιλ της και αμα παιζαν φραγκα θα πηγαινα για κατι αλλο.Τι λετε να την δοκιμασω για μια φορα?

----------


## sobral

Δοκίμασε τη σιγά, δεν χάλασε ο κόσμος. Κακή δεν είναι, έτσι κ αλλιώς είναι οι ευρωπαϊκές εκδόσεις με λιγότερα πρόσθετα από τις αμερικάνικες, οι οποίες ήταν οι μόνες που μου προκαλούσαν κάποια στομαχικά προβλήματα, αλλά μιλάμε για 5-6 χρόνια πίσω. :01. Mr. Green:  πάρτη δεν θα έχεις θέμα, μόνο αν γενικά σε ενοχλέί η λακτόζη της καζεΐνης.

----------


## ns13

Την τσιμπησα!Οχι ευτυχως δεν εχω τετοια θεματα.Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση.Θα επανερθω συντομα με πιο ολοκληρωμενη αποψη.

----------


## ns13

Γευση chοcolate milkshake αρκετα καλη,παρομοια με την chocolate milk της Combat.Διαλυτοτητα μια χαρα και σε νερο και σε γαλα,επισης δεν ειχα καμια ενοχληση στο στομαχι.Το μονο που με παραξενεψε ειναι οτι δεν λεει στα nutrition facts ποσο cholesterol εχει.

----------


## sobral

> Γευση chοcolate milkshake αρκετα καλη,παρομοια με την chocolate milk της Combat.Διαλυτοτητα μια χαρα και σε νερο και σε γαλα,επισης δεν ειχα καμια ενοχληση στο στομαχι.Το μονο που με παραξενεψε ειναι οτι δεν λεει στα nutrition facts ποσο cholesterol εχει.


Μετά την εξαγορά της από γνωστό ευρωπαϊκό κολοσσό η BSN έχει βελτιώσει πολύ την ποιότητά της γι αυτό και πια δεν παρατηρούνται προβλήματα, όπως συνέβαινε πριν που ήταν αμερικάνικη. Αυτό που δεν αναγράφει την χοληστερόλη, μην σε προβληματίζει. Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό βάση ευρωπαϊκής νομοθεσίας να αναγράφεται. Οι πρωτεϊνες που έρχονται εδώ είναι από το ιρλανδικό εργοστάσιο, άρα εναρμονίζονται με τις ευρωπαϊκές διατάξεις. Πιθανόν να έχει την ίδια ή κ λιγότερη από την αμερικάνικη έκδοση.

----------


## ns13

Οντως στο κουτι παιζουν πολλες μεταφρασεις σε αρκετες γλωσσες της ευρωπης και γενικα ειναι λιγο διαφορετικο απο αυτο που ειδα στο site της BSN.Πιστευω για 40 ευρω τα 2.27kg και σε εκδοση πιο βελτιωμενη απο την αμερικανικη ειναι οτι πρεπει.

----------


## Nive

Sobral η εγκυκλοπαιδεια  :01. Wink:

----------


## sobral

> Sobral η εγκυκλοπαιδεια


Σ'ευχαριστώ φίλε για τα καλά σου λόγια!  :01. Smile:  πάντα τα θετικά σχόλια σου δίνουν κίνητρο για να συνεχίζεις στον ίδιο ρυθμό. Έχω λατρεία στο συμπλήρωμα τι να κάνω!  :01. Mr. Green:  κ εσυ δίνεις ωραίες πληροφορίες στον τομέα σου, σε παρακολουθώ.

----------


## Nive

> Σ'ευχαριστώ φίλε για τα καλά σου λόγια!  πάντα τα θετικά σχόλια σου δίνουν κίνητρο για να συνεχίζεις στον ίδιο ρυθμό. Έχω λατρεία στο συμπλήρωμα τι να κάνω!  κ εσυ δίνεις ωραίες πληροφορίες στον τομέα σου, σε παρακολουθώ.


Eίσαι συμπληρωματάκιας...φαίνεται!!!  :01. Wink:  
Τόσα συστατικά και ξένες ορολογίες από supps πού τα θυμάσαι....πρέπει να`χει πέσει διάβασμα  :03. Thumb up:  
Σ`ευχαριστώ και επαυξάνω φίλε. Εγώ όταν γράφεις ποστ λέω ``για να δούμε τι θα μάθουμε σήμερα΄΄  :02. Welcome: 
Νίκος.

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Η εταιρία αποφάσισε να ξαναβγάλει αυτήν την «παλιά» εκδοχή της Syntha-6 μετά από πρόταση των αντιπροσώπων της από διάφορες χώρες.
Την έχουμε ήδη διαθέσιμη στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ *εδώ.*

Προς το παρόν την έχουμε στην 'Limited Edition' γεύση Vanilla Cheesecake, όμως ελπίζουμε αργότερα να είναι διαθέσιμη και σε άλλες γεύσεις.

----------

